# MASSACHUSETTS Rabies Bill SB 784 -- Medical Exemption



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Massachusetts Senate Bill #784, *_An Act Relative to Rabies Vaccination for Dogs and Cats _http://www.mass.gov/legis/bills/senate/186/st00/st00784.htm, has been introduced by Senator Panagiotakos and will include language into the rabies law allowing medical exemptions for dogs and cats for whom a medical condition precludes vaccination.

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please contact your Legislators and ask them to pass Senate Bill #784 and ask everyone you know in Massachusetts to do the same. 
*Find Your Legislator by Town* http://www.mass.gov/legis/city_town.htm 

*PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------

